# I'm Ben Vaserlan



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello! I just want to say I really enjoy your YouTube channel. You obviously know alot about different typologies and are able to integrate the different perspectives well.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

@Ben Vaserlan The Katherine Fauvre link was very helpful. I know an extroverted 7 and that paired with the descriptions had me write it off initially, thinking I must be a 9, but the more I read about the defense strategies and motivations of the 7 it just fit exceedingly well. I guess my tritype and instinctual variants are next up. 7s liking orange and yellow is interesting and true for me. I will be taking Katherine's test and the one I found on Victor's site soon. Does your friend Maria who translates run the aimtoknow.com site? I also just ran across a video of Victor discussing Trump's type, which is on my to watch list.

Jonathan's comment on the one video, "My God, I'm a fidget...﻿" :laughing: Is he in Scotland? Some of my ancestors were from the same area as the Campbells, the Stewarts/Stuarts of Balquhidder.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Deseret said:


> @Ben Vaserlan The Katherine Fauvre link was very helpful. I know an extroverted 7 and that paired with the descriptions had me write it off initially, thinking I must be a 9, but the more I read about the defense strategies and motivations of the 7 it just fit exceedingly well. I guess my tritype and instinctual variants are next up. 7s liking orange and yellow is interesting and true for me. I will be taking Katherine's test and the one I found on Victor's site soon. Does your friend Maria who translates run the aimtoknow.com site? I also just ran across a video of Victor discussing Trump's type, which is on my to watch list.
> 
> Jonathan's comment on the one video, "My God, I'm a fidget...﻿" :laughing: Is he in Scotland? Some of my ancestors were from the same area as the Campbells, the Stewarts/Stuarts of Balquhidder.


 @Deseret I'm glad you like the KF link. 

Elena the ESFJ resembler is behind the aimtoknow website with Victor.  Elena interpreted in the first 4 Dr G hangouts and 1 or 2 after that. 

Yes, Jonathan lives in Scotland. 

You are welcome to join my socionics facebook group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/349528831899713/


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

This is a new video called NeTx in a Peanut Shell. It's just under 30 mins, so maybe more of a walnut.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

FeNx looked at systematically. Ne partially on hold.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

And another posted here where it might be seen.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi Ben. I don't know how many people frequent the introduction threads section. You should get you a nice thread going in the Socionics section, maybe get it stickied.

Also, what do you mean when you say resembler? It sounds like an expression of doubt in some aspect of Jungian based typology or the whole thing, which would be odd for someone who dedicates so much time to it. Or does this relate to Gulenko's suggested flip where you call a type like INTP TiNx.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

13 min ENFJ vid. Please let me know where I've gone wrong. One of the few ways to improve.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Wohpe said:


> Hi Ben. I don't know how many people frequent the introduction threads section. You should get you a nice thread going in the Socionics section, maybe get it stickied.
> 
> Also, what do you mean when you say resembler? It sounds like an expression of doubt in some aspect of Jungian based typology or the whole thing, which would be odd for someone who dedicates so much time to it. Or does this relate to Gulenko's suggested flip where you call a type like INTP TiNx.


Hi.  I use resembler because I am not a type. I can only resemble one. The map is not the territory it represents.

Linda Berens now uses the term 'Personality Pattern'. She would describe Carol Linden as having ENFP preferences rather than 'being' an ENFP.  Even 'having' could be changed to 'reporting'.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Ben Vaserlan said:


> Hi.  I use resembler because I am not a type. I can only resemble one. The map is not the territory it represents.
> 
> Linda Berens now uses the term 'Personality Pattern'. She would describe Carol Linden as having ENFP preferences rather than 'being' an ENFP.  Even 'having' could be changed to 'reporting'.


I've seen you discuss in a couple videos the typing systems aren't certain. So even for a believer in cognitive functions like myself exactly how we use them all hasn't been definitively determined. I've never cared for the term preference, however, because it implies a choice, like I can just decide to be ESFJ tomorrow. I think our personal growth is more limited than that unfortunately, so I'd prefer your use of resembler. This series under a half hour each is nice. I have more chance with short videos of getting friends and family to watch a video for their types, or at least the types I think they resemble, to see if it fits them.

Good stuff! :rockon:

Do you think resembling a type 7 INTP makes you more socially extroverted than the type 5s? I've noticed some more introverted ENTPs on youtube also. John Barnes comes to mind, if you've seen any of his videos. Does Gulenko still use the Socionics subtypes with Model G or has he abandoned that theory?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello Ben, welcome to PerC! Sorry to say I haven't heard of you but I'll check out your vids.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Wohpe said:


> Good stuff! :rockon:
> 
> Do you think resembling a type 7 INTP makes you more socially extroverted than the type 5s? I've noticed some more introverted ENTPs on youtube also. John Barnes comes to mind, if you've seen any of his videos. Does Gulenko still use the Socionics subtypes with Model G or has he abandoned that theory?


Thank you for your encouraging words.  

Re E7 INTP resemblers: I think most E7 INTP resemblers would be a DCNH Creative Subtype. Dr G has stated I have accentuated Ne and Fe. However, I have some strong ADHD traits and I get very bored with mundane conversations with no ideas. I am socially extraverted only when on my territory which is around shared interests. My E1 traits I believe are in the mix when I block people. 

Dr G is still very much using DCNH. In fact, here he is doing 3 hangouts with me on that topic:





Here is facebook group of mine.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/349528831899713/


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

NiFx Model G on a whiteboard ... with a twist.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2018)

Welcome! I had been there before, but I just looked at your channel again. I'm looking forward to watching on the INTP Spoof Brain map video when I get a couple free hours. I may be a 541 or 549 tritype, so that might give me some insight.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Newish video.


----------



## Epitomity (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Ben.


----------

